# LED Grow lights - UV



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Anyone use LED grow lights for their planted vivariums which they could suggest, im on a limited budget, i don't really want to spend more than £40. They don't need to be massive it's for a 45cm exo terra tank.


----------



## morris091081 (Oct 16, 2009)

search ebay for LED Flood - around the 20w size should work well(also less than £20) - warm white they also come in red/blue for hydroponic grow lights but would look less attractive for viewing the tank.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,

LEDs do not produce UV at the moment in a commercial sense and as such if live animals are to be kept your LED system must be used alongside a good UV source.

The trouble with so called grow lights is that they, on the whole, use bad science. The china companies see that plants need light at red and blue to grow which is in essence true. But they also need power or energy from light, we measure this in PAR.

Red and Blue are not energy rich sources of light and when mixed together you get a terrible purple colour which makes your viv look terrible.

I have spent years researching this topic for reptiles and hydro gardening. 

We have just released Arcadia Jungle Dawn which is LED but uses very clever tech to force good growth without having to have a nasty colour lamp,

this page tells you all you need to know and it is in your budget, Jungle Dawn LED : Arcadia Reptile

I am happy to advise further if you wish

John


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

HI John thanks for the more in dept answer, i'm using an exo terra tank, now would the Jungle Dawn LED light fit into one the the canopy attachments (its the 45x45x45cm tank). If not would you know a way i could use it with my current tank?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

it is a standard E27 screw in lamp fitting

so if your canopy uses compacts then it will go right in. if not you can use ANY E27 lamp holder and place it over the mesh.

They are directional and as such do not require a separate reflector.

the 13watt would be perfect for you, you would see very, very good plant growth in a viv of that size.

John





sketchin said:


> HI John thanks for the more in dept answer, i'm using an exo terra tank, now would the Jungle Dawn LED light fit into one the the canopy attachments (its the 45x45x45cm tank). If not would you know a way i could use it with my current tank?


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Thanks John


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

John can I ask how good the jungle dawn is in plant growth compared to a tropical pro light in both T5 and T8 as I have both on different viv's ?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I use a mixture of 6500k and 10000k white with some blue and red mixed in.
Plant growth is amazing, I need to remove and prune some as it's now overgrown.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want to light a big viv then FreshwaterPro is the best T5 lamp for providing good growth

If you want explosive growth from one unit that has been proven effective over 5 plus years then Jungle dawn is by far the best option

The colour of the light matters for human colour perception and of course for growth rates, but we can be very clever now with duel chips, so the whole fitting provide a 6.5k kelvin colour without using separate blue and red chips which reduce available PAR

PAR is the amount of energy to a plant that the light gives. Generally you need a min of 250 PAR at 10cms from the lamp to the top leaf to grow most terrestrial plants steadily. Arcadia Jungle Dawn provides a PAR of 380 at the 10cms. In truth there really isn't anything that cannot been grown at a "hydroponic" speed, if the nutrients and such like are there.

I myself have been spearheading this project for 3 years before launch as I wanted the perfect plant growth lamp, I sincerely believe that we have that now in terms of plant growth. We have had in-house and independent testing running for over 12 months here in the UK in side of dart vivs and in OxyPot Hydro systems. All tests exceeded expectations. You can read more on the Amphib section from the testers. 

It is so effective for so little running costs that the biggest names in Hydro and home grow are now after the product. Low energy, no heat etc and proven grow rates.

I have no doubt that this product will exceed your own expectations

John







wezza309 said:


> John can I ask how good the jungle dawn is in plant growth compared to a tropical pro light in both T5 and T8 as I have both on different viv's ?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want to light a big viv then FreshwaterPro is the best T5 lamp for providing good growth

If you want explosive growth from one unit that has been proven effective over 5 plus years then Jungle dawn is by far the best option

The colour of the light matters for human colour perception and of course for growth rates, but we can be very clever now with duel chips, so the whole fitting provide a 6.5k kelvin colour without using separate blue and red chips which reduce available PAR

PAR is the amount of energy to a plant that the light gives. Generally you need a min of 250 PAR at 10cms from the lamp to the top leaf to grow most terrestrial plants steadily. Arcadia Jungle Dawn provides a PAR of 380 at the 10cms. In truth there really isn't anything that cannot been grown at a "hydroponic" speed, if the nutrients and such like are there.

I myself have been spearheading this project for 3 years before launch as I wanted the perfect plant growth lamp, I sincerely believe that we have that now in terms of plant growth. We have had in-house and independent testing running for over 12 months here in the UK in side of dart vivs and in OxyPot Hydro systems. All tests exceeded expectations. You can read more on the Amphib section from the testers. 

It is so effective for so little running costs that the biggest names in Hydro and home grow are now after the product. Low energy, no heat etc and proven grow rates.

I have no doubt that this product will exceed your own expectations

John







wezza309 said:


> John can I ask how good the jungle dawn is in plant growth compared to a tropical pro light in both T5 and T8 as I have both on different viv's ?


----------

